# What Camera do you shoot with???



## GodCelt (May 26, 2011)

*I have a Cannon 7d...*
For many years I used a simple point and shoot with ok results but since getting into Wild-Life photography I have wanted to use my Cannon 7d ut with very poor results going for a macro lenses soon...


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an old DSLR cannon 5D with some older lens... Nothing fancy...


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Just uPgraded to a Sony Nex 3 from a point and shoot.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I use a cannon rebel ...


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I was shooting with a Nikon D40 but my husband just bought me a Canon Rebel T31 for my birthday, I'd like to get a nice macro lens for it though.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikon D5000 and a couple of lens.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using a nikon d90 with a 18-105vr lens. I'm wanting to up grade to a d300s in the new year.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I just got Canon 60d. I'm learning, so it would be great to get some tips from the "pros"


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Keri said:


> I was shooting with a Nikon D40 but my husband just bought me a Canon Rebel T31 for my birthday, I'd like to get a nice macro lens for it though.


Lucky you, Keri. Can't wait to see some more pics ! I've got to wait until next June before Drew buys ME a b-day present..... LOL.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

i shoot with a nikon D60 with the SB600 flash and 18-55vr mm and 55-200vr mm lens


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

D5000, with the kit 18-55 lens, and SB400. I want the new SB700 flash.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

D90 with 18-200VR. Too busy to get out there and do some real photography.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nikon D3000


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I really wish my in-tank shots turned out as well as my out-of-tank ones did  It's not the camera, it's me!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

I used sell camera's at the langley Future Shop,
I just recently bought a new camera, and it's definitely different.
I've always loved DSLR's, but a new camera came to the market called *OLYMPUS E-PL2*
You should check it out, half the size, interchangeable lens, 720p video, and the list goes on...


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Canon 7D as well... with a EFS15-85mm & EF 70-200L IS F4. Wanting a longer focal length lens next but they are mucho $$$!


----------



## wil_son (Apr 24, 2010)

I am using a Nkon D90 with Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro+ sb600 when I am shooting my shrimps....
Been thinking of upgrading my Tamron macro to the Nikon 105mm f2.8 macro for a few months...


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i use a plane fuji camera works great not gonna waste money on expensive camera just to shoot fish got better things to spend it on. most of the shots are great and was only 225


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Pentax K10D. And oddly enough quite a few nice old Nikon F macro lenses that fit on it.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to like my Canon Powershot A480 till I seen the list here lol Then again... I won it out of a game at the mall ...only cost me $10 lol Takes some pretty good shots ( http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aquarium-photography-73/few-my-better-shots-20549/#post167774 ) So I can't complain I guess


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Wondering how people who own the SLM's are finding them? The mirrorless camera's that have recently hit the market.


----------



## TheDoctor (Oct 10, 2011)

Nikon DSLR D200. Favorite lens, Nikon VR 105mm f1.8 macro for sure.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> Wondering how people who own the SLM's are finding them? The mirrorless camera's that have recently hit the market.


I enjoy mine. It takes some good pics. Captures fine detail. I'm currently looking to upgrade though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I keep reading more and more on the Fuji X100 and now I want one instead of just a regular P&S.....


----------



## cheatsy (Jun 19, 2011)

Sad to say but I use my Iphone with some Camera Application.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

used to be crap point and shoot, now its an entry level dslr, the nikkon d3000. Love it and love how they skipped out on the video features to better the photo taking capabilities


----------



## SUPERTAKUMAR (Sep 16, 2011)

PENTAX K5 with 35mm 2.8 macro lens


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Bought myself a Panasonic DMC-FZ35. Still learning how to use it. LOL


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Nikon D7k 18-200vr,Tokina11-16 f2.8, 50mm f1.8, sb800.


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

I usually use my Olympus E3 with 12-60mm F2.8-4 for my aquarium pics, photography is another one of my other hobbies... haha...


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Using a fuji X10 and Nikon D700. You don't want to know how much glass. The one other hobby I have that costs more than my aquariums. arg....


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

iphone camera all the way! lol


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

Canon 50d usually shooting EF-S 17-85mm, or 50mm 1.4


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Outgrew the NEX 5 in a matter of months. I just treated myself to the Pentax K5 with the 35mm f2.8 Macro Ltd


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

im using a canon sd 3500 for just regular point and shoot and a nikon d7000 to take higher quality pics. theres too many functions on the slr. im still learning lol


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Of course, most of us are most concerned with how well these cameras do at taking pics of our fish/aquariums.

Some recent pics taken with my Nikon D3000 (just quick pics, with no tripod or any extra effort):










Solorensis wrasse










Blonde Naso tang










Mandarin goby

The first two taken at the lowest resolution setting (accidentally) while the last was taken at higher res.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

that mandarin looks amazing.


----------

